# summary of state laws relating to private possession of exotic animals



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/b4a2_exotic_animals_summary.php

just thought this was interesting and important to many people.
it breaks it down on a state by state basis.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Great Article!

So I can't keep man eating piranha's because I live in washington? :hihi:


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i was wondering if i needed a permit for my python... i'm happy i dont


----------

